# Instabilidade e trovoadas - 30 Novembro 2010



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2010 às 03:43)

Boas

Neve, Frio e TROVOADA 

Dia 30 de Novembro 1h.30m Local: Olho Marinho  Temperatura: 5,3ºc







É que isto de só falarem de neve e tal não está com nada, porque é só para alguns, a trovoada é mais generosa e dá em qualquer lugar.

Abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

Queluz

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo caiu pelas 8h40. Levo já 4,0 mm.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 8,4ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2010 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*

Porto

Trovoada ( ouvi trovão agora mesmo ao longe ) e forte aguaceiro a caminho 

Neste momento para W visto de minha casa:


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

Lisboa, a partir de Cacilhas, Almada

Neste momento estão 11ºC e seguem-se os aguaceiros como se pode ver na imagem abaixo, foto que tirei ainda há pouco.


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Nov 2010 às 14:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

Boa tarde. 

Deixo uma foto do granizo que caiu em Lisboa por volta das 13:30. Na altura tinha 12,7ºc


----------



## Falkor (30 Nov 2010 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*

V.N.Gaia (Oliveira do Douro)

Chegou agora aqui o granizo


----------



## Mikovski (30 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*

Porto

Fotos tiradas á pouco

céu negro (vista oeste):





uma celula?





mais a sul aguaceiros, com vista para gaia


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2010*

Porto

Hoje , o azul e o negro do céu coabitam de forma estratégica e institucional.
Ora faz sol, ora graniza e troveja. Ora aguaceira , ora acalma.
Ora ainda bem que há dias assim




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Agora acalmou. É hora de intervalo.
Lá virá mais acção. Mais coabitação.


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*

Por volta das 16h caiu um rápido, mas violento, aguaceiro aqui por Almada, com fortes rajadas de vento e granizo, muito bom. 

Consegui tirar duas fotos com o telemóvel, peço desculpa pela falta de qualidade. Na segunda pode-se ver a cortina de chuva e granizo a avançar sobre o Tejo, na primeira a nuvem a chegar. Como leigo que sou não sei bem, mas seria um mammatus?


----------



## Teles (30 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2010*


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2010 às 17:21)

Boas

No dia 30 de Novembro de 2010 por volta da 1h.30m

Local - Olho Marinho - Óbidos 


Nesse mesmo dia ás 18h  no mesmo local


Abraços


----------



## Brigantia (1 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

Grandes fotos e vídeos


----------



## bartotaveira (1 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Boas.


Belas imagens e vídeos!! 


Fiquem bem.


----------

